# 3 new Mollies



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

i got 3 new mollies today one black male one orange and black female( very pregnant) and one white guy that is dyed? never heard of that but im excited about my new fish and the female molly started having her babies 4 hours after we bought her.....exciting stuff i have her in a breeders net


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

woke up this morning she had 11 babies on in the tank two died and 8 living but seem to to just sit around..is that what their supposed to do? any advice on babies would be helpful right now


----------



## littlefish (Aug 27, 2010)

you should separate the babies from the female because is possible that she will eat them and start to feed them with the same food you have for the big ones, but make it smaller.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

if they still have yolk sacks on their bellys they are not ready to eat solid food. they will have an orange ball like mass on their stomach and everyday it will shrink as they feed off of it some babies are born with it some arnt depends on how fast the mom had birth. typically at this stage they just lay on the bottom and dont move but become slightly more active every day. things u can feed them are like pfrozen baby brine shrimp. fry food it comes in liquid and powder form. or you can take some flakes put them in a ziplock and crush them until they are like powder. they will grow the fastest on the frozen food and the slowest on the flakes.


----------

